# couper un morceau sur itunes



## cmapomme (26 Juin 2008)

salut les experts,
 est-il possible de couper un mix ,par exemple de 2h,ou un morceaux que l'on trouve long sur itunes, pour en faire un plus courts? simple non?
merci !


----------



## idan006 (26 Juin 2008)

Salut
il suffit de cliquer-droit sur ton morceau, "obtenir des informations" puis dans l'onglet "options" tu règles le début et la fin du morceau; à la lecture iTunes ne va lire que l'espace de temps que tu as sélectionné.
Pour véritablement "couper" le morceau il te suffit de le réencoder en faisant clique droit "convertir la sélection..."


----------



## cmapomme (26 Juin 2008)

trop fort, Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juin 2008)

sinon tu as de bons petits utilitaire coupeurs
certains avec ajouts d'effets divers

( et j'espère que tu vas pas balancer ta promo blog à chaque poste ca va vite lasser,  pour ca tu as la signature , c'est plus correct)


----------



## U-S-HEY (27 Juin 2008)

J'ai une question du même genre,
Il y a une musique dans un film que j'aime bien, est ce que je peut prendre que le son de la video et ensuite couper le reste du son du film pour enfin ne garder que la musique que j'aime bien?


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juin 2008)

c'est pas du tout du même genre , mais pas du tout

voir les sujets dans la section  vidéo
car ca peut etre simple comme casse bonbon


----------

